
Chipotle: The Long Defeat of Doing Nothing Well - hotgoldminer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/henrymiller/2015/12/14/chipotle-the-long-defeat-of-doing-nothing-well/
======
coldtea
> _These episodes reveal several things. First and foremost, Chipotle is a
> company so out of control and negligent that it repeatedly endangers the
> public._

Because other restaurant chains are any different?

> _But they also illustrate something important about food safety: Although
> the crops, meats and other foods produced by modern conventional
> agricultural technologies may not bring to mind a sentimental Norman
> Rockwell painting, they are on average safer than food that reflects
> pandering to current fads. And Chipotle knows it. “We may be at a higher
> risk for food-borne illness outbreaks than some competitors,” the company
> admits in its filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission, “due to
> our use of fresh produce and meats rather than frozen, and our reliance on
> employees cooking with traditional methods rather than automation.” (Think
> about that: Would you agree to open-heart surgery if the anesthesiologist
> planned to use “traditional methods” instead of state-of-the-art
> technology?)_

This part of the article is actually beyond the pale. Do they really advocate
for frozen meats and mass-cooking techniques because "safer"?

Is that what happens at the expensive restaurants Forbes executives go to?

~~~
a3n
> Do they really advocate for frozen meats and mass-cooking techniques because
> "safer"?

No.

From the next paragraph: "And the fresh versus frozen dichotomy is nothing
more than a snow-job. Freezing E. coli-contaminated food does not kill the
pathogens; it preserves them."

